# Những lý do bạn nên lựa chọn máy lạnh - điều hòa LG cho không gian của mình



## lanthanhhaichau (1/3/22)

Sản phẩm máy lạnh LG mã sang trọng hiện đại, chất lượng tốt, tích hợp đầy đủ các công nghệ, giá thành hợp lý, được đánh giá mạnh về độ bền, có trang bị lớp chống gỉ, chống mài mòn nên rất phù hợp với điều kiện thời tiết Việt Nam và được rất nhiều người tiêu dùng bình chọn.

Hãy cùng Thanh Hải Châu tìm hiểu điều hòa LG có những điểm gì thu hút đối với người dùng nhé.



1. Nguồn gốc xuất xứ

LG là viết tắt của Lucky Goldstar, được thành lập ngày 05/01/1974 tại Busan Hàn Quốc, là một trong 5 tập đoàn gia đình nổi tiếng nhất thế giới của Hàn Quốc, LG đã và đang là một trong những người tiên phong trong lĩnh vực công nghệ và tăng trưởng không ngừng nhờ vào những công nghệ tiên tiến bậc nhất. Chính vì vậy, khi mua sản phẩm điều hòa LG: treo tường LG, âm trần LG, tủ đứng LG, giấu trần LG, Multi LG mang lại cho người tiêu dùng sự tin tưởng yên tâm.

Tất cả các model máy lạnh LG được sản xuất hoàn toàn tại nhà máy Thái Lan nên sản phẩm chất lượng cao.







2. Về thiết kế, kiểu dáng
Máy lạnh LG mang thiết kế nhỏ gọn, sang trọng và rất tinh tế. Phần lớn các sản phẩm LG được thiết kế với màu sắc trang nhã, bề mặt sáng bóng đã góp phần tạo nên sự sang trọng của sản phẩm, tôn lên nét hiện đại cho không gian đặt máy. Sở hữu bảng hiển thị đèn LED vô cùng đẹp mắt và tiện lợi giúp bạn dễ dàng nhìn nhiệt độ trên máy để điều chỉnh hợp lí.



3. Về công nghệ và môi chất làm lạnh
Sản phẩm máy lạnh LG được sử dụng môi chất làm lạnh Gas R410A thay cho Gas R22 cũ, môi chất này giúp làm lạnh nhanh chóng, không gây những tác động tiêu cực cho môi trường.

Dàn nóng máy lạnh LG được mạ vàng một lớp, chống ăn mòn của môi trường, đem lại tuổi thọ máy lạnh cao hơn,...

⇉ Xem thêm: So sánh sự khác nhau các loại gas máy lạnh R32, R22 và R410A



4. Có công suất làm lạnh lớn
Máy lạnh LG có công suất lớn giúp làm lạnh nhanh. Chẳng hạn, ở cùng mức công suất 1HP, điều hòa thông thường chỉ ở mức 8000BTU/H hoặc hơn một chút, trong khi đó máy lạnh LG đạt đến 9000BTU/H (tương đương 2,64kW), điều này sẽ giúp máy lạnh LG vận hành tốt và tiết kiệm hơn.



[IMG]



5. Về giá bán sản phẩm

Máy lạnh LG có giá bán rẻ hơn so với các thương hiệu máy lạnh được sản xuất tại Thái Lan có cùng công suất nên đây là ưu điểm lớn nhất giúp sản phẩm máy lạnh LG luôn đạt trong top bán chạy số 1 thế giới.

⇉ Xem các sản phẩm máy lạnh LG tại: https://thanhhaichau.com/san-pham?brand=57



Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu là đại lý phân phối tất cả các dòng điều hòa LG trên thị trường hiện nay, cam kết hàng chính hãng với giá rẻ nhất thị trường, lắp đặt trọn gói giá rẻ nhất cho mọi công trình.

Thanh Hải Châu đã được chứng nhận bởi hãng LG cho nên khách hàng hoàn toàn yên tâm khi chọn mua các sản phẩm điều hòa của LG tại đây.



[IMG]



⇉ Xem một vài công trình thi công:
+ Thi công máy lạnh âm trần LG cho nhà xưởng sắt thép thực tế
+ Thi công trọn gói hệ thống máy lạnh multi LG âm trần 1 hướng thổi cho nhà phố



Nếu bạn cần tư vấn và báo giá trọn gói cho công trình của mình thì nhanh tay liên hệ đến:

CÔNG TY ĐIỆN LẠNH THANH HẢI CHÂU

• Địa chỉ : 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, P. Tân Chánh Hiệp, Q.12, TP HCM
• Email báo giá : infothanhhaichau@gmail.com
• Hotline kỹ thuật : 0911260247 Mr Luân
• Phòng bán hàng : 02822120566 – 0901432183
• Website công ty : https://thanhhaichau.com/



NGUỒN TIN: https://thanhhaichau.com/thong-tin-...-pham-may-lanh-dieu-hoa-lg-doi-voi-nguoi-dung


----------

